# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 9



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home ladies. Happy  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Me first, yeeehhhh


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

me second yeahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Me fourth      

Morning ladies how is everyone today?

Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls, I am fine thanks the weather is pants but hopefully will brighten up soon, at least it has stopped raining.

How are you all??


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

I know what you mean Lou its pretty pants here to!!
Never mind I've only got today left in work then I'm off til next Monday YYYIIIPPPPEE!
Hopefully next Monday I will be back at the clinic for my FSH blood test - again! god I hope this time its ok.
Does anyone know if it make a big difference if you go day 2 or 3?

kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Kat - you lucky thing being off work until next Monday, are you doing anything nice??  I am not sure if it makes any difference with FSH which day you go, sorry can't help


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Well tomorrow I'm going to spend some nice quality time with my DH he has'nt been too well lately.  The Fri I have to finish preparing for my MIL 60th Birthday meal/party Saturday night!

Have you got any plans this weekend?

Kat x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello ladies..

Nicole... Sorry I frightened you hun, did mean to... I just think its so bad having to wait until you over 25.. I mean I was 21... I am sure you will be fine... Sorry again hun...    

Kat... Hows the degree going?? Your FSH doesnt really make any difference if it day 2 or 3.... 

Lou... Not long now hun, and you will have your dates...

Katie.. Hows you?? 

Sorry I havent been posting to much... not been feeling to good.. So tired and have a constant headache... So not been on the computer that much...

Take care Ladies
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls you all ok just got back from scan might have to wait till sat for my EC cos there not big enuf!  
but never mind i get away with the congestion charge then lol just waiting for my nurse to ring me with me news of my bloods i had today an whether or not im going for EC on fri or sat 
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki - how exciting hun, are you getting nervous now?


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Vikki - Not long now I'm sure everything will be fine  
Nat - I hope you feel better soon lovely xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

im not that nervous just a little worried really thinking `is it going to work` an trying to stay positive really 
its like i dont want to get TO excited if you get wat i mean incase it dont work so then i should be able to cope with the negective a bit betta . .
an worried now that i wont get enuf eggies even though ive got 20 follies dont really mean 20 eggies does it


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh I am sure you will be fine Vikki


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi everyone 
well the sun didn't last long hay rain rain today  
vik good luck for sat   
i had some bloods taken today as i need a couple more tests done croms ect i hate needles  
then we have appointment next friday to see the srink about egg share and sperm donate we decided if  our first go does not work hubby will sperm donate  
how are you all?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I had rain this morning but now it is glorious sunshine so alot better


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks lou xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Vikki - I know what you mean and I think I would be the same but not too long now. I'm sure everything will be find PMA.

Hi Veng - Like Lou the weather is lovely here - looking forward to finishing work and sitting in my back garden!

Love Kat


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Right lovely ladies I'm off will try and catch up over the next few days but will be busy preparing for MIL party.
All the very best
Love Kat xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

good morning an early one today 
got EC tomorrow done my last injection last night no more stabbing now yippee
ET should be monday im so excited
im going out shopping today cos i know the weekend i wont want to do anything but relax
right im off to get ready take care girls talk later 
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Vikki -  for tomorrow hun


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

All,

    Hope you are all well.

Vikki - Good Luck for tomorrow    for lots of eggies!!

Veng - Good luck on your bloods, I'm still waiting my cromo one  

Natalie, Lou, Kat, Katie  & everyone else - Hope you are all enjoying the lovely weather somewhere nice today  

Dp Called the clinic yesterday to make a provisional appointment for his SSR of which will be the 28th May   We have also had to  move the consult from the 7th to the 8th because DP has to go to London.

But at least he if officially booked in  

      

I'm off to collect a load of Dyson's   so will not be around today & hopefully it ill be a lovely weekend all we'll all be out all day 

Take Care all xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie it was raining here this morning then it went sunny and now its raining again  

Nicole - great news on your appts,    for DP on 28th May


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes getting brighter again here, I think it's going to be one of those april showers days, I have bed linen on the line so hope it brightens up later to get that lot dry as it takes forever in the dryer


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello Ladies..

Nicole... Great news about the SSR, will put that on the list! 

Vikki... Great news about EC being tomorrow.. I am sure you will have plenty of eggs... Remember hun, it the quility that matters, not how may you get... As long as you have embies you will be ok... I am sure your recipent will be happy no matter how many eggs she gets.

I am feeling a bit better today thanks girls.... The weather here is horrible, its tipping it down. As I have not been to well my house if a tip! So have to sort it out today before DH gets home later... Went to the gym last night, feel good about it, the scales are going down not up so I am happy!  

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Natalie  Glad your feeling better hun


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi ladys 
it was sunny this morning now its raining lets hope we have some nice weather for the weekend


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Why are you in a foul mood Katie??


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I know that feeling hun, just think you'll be going home soon.

Not up to much really, the only thing we have planned is going to the cinema sunday afternoon and then out for dinner... We were meant to go last Sunday but DH got a migrain... So we didnt bother in the end.... 

What about you?
Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice Katie....

Right before I go I just wanted to say................. TO  Tomorrow!!! We want to see lots of      

I think thats it!! .

Take care ladies, got to finish cleaning the house now!!!
Chat soon!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning ladys 
im up early hubbys away and i sleep like crap when hes gone 
good luck with EC today vikki i hope you have lots of lovely eggs  
hope you all have a good day yeppie its friday


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Good luck today Vikki


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning Katie, I am feeling     not sure if I told you girls but my friend was diagnosed with terminal cancer last year and she passed away on Wednesday and then last night I was arguing with DH because I went out last night to see friends partner to see how he was doing and see about the funeral which is next Friday, bless she is having horse and carriage   anyway when I got back DH had locked me out so I was ringing him (about 10times) knowing he was upstairs and he came down and shouted at me, I was like well you locked the door you  needless to say we are still not speaking this morning, sometimes I really don't think men are on this planet!!!!!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

 Vikki    for today x

Well plans for me today are to play on my WiiFit   I am sure i will be in some sort of pain later today 

Hope all is well, Groggy Friday   Also i have to find somewhere to go over the bank Holiday weekend with DP's kids, I have no idea where so i will be on the case with that later. We were not meant to go untill next bank hol but because of DP's SSR we may as well go next week. 
Anyone have any idea's where to go with 2 teenagers? (15 & 13)  

Louise - Very sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks girls, Nicole what about a Butlins or something like that where they can wander off and feel like adults??


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning ladies...



Lou!! I am so sorry about your friend.....  I hope you and DH sort things out soon...

Nicole.. Take them to Alton Towers for the weekend... There are plenty of B&B's around there, I know because we do it every year.. And there id a travel lodge not that far away... Just an idea!!!

Well guess what ladies... AF arrived this morning  Yep I am happy!!! So I should start DR on the 20th of May now!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Natalie, have rang DH and we are ok now, hate arguing.  Love your picture hun.  Congrats on AF and starting DR early, really hope I can start soon, getting fed up waiting now...


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I know what you mean hun!! I am just about fed up waiting as well... I started this whole process on the 14th of January.... But I am luck and can see the end in sight! Just hope it will be worth the wait... 

Had a good dream the other night, I dreamt that I did a HPT and it was positive.. I love dreams like that! Felt so real.... 

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Me again can someone sort out my bubbles please!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bubbles sorted Natalie.  Yes we started in Jan but did a natural IUI first, got my BFN on 31st Jan and then follow up to discuss egg share 7th Feb, I am just really hoping that on 10th May he says right get started day 21 which would be end of May but maybe I am being a bit premature, I guess it will depend on my receipent won't it


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Lou!  

I dont think your being premature at all! They must have someone in mind or they wouldnt be seeing you on the 10th. Hopefully you get the go ahead.. would love to be cycle buddies.

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

AH thanks Natalie I would love to cycle with you too


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Blown you some bubbles Lou for luck....

Hows the shower?? Got in fitted yet?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie thanks for the bubbles hun, shower is fitted but couldn't use it last night as the silicon had to dry tonight is test night!!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats a shame!! Have fun tonight having he best shower ever!!!  

Right I have to go to the shops... I somehow never buy tampons when I go shopping wishfull thinking, i think... So have to go get some... And lots of paracetamol! I hate AF! Endo pan is bad!  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Take care and buy yourself something nice whilst your out


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Have a nice weekend ladies... 

Vikki... Hope EC went well today, make sure you rest and I hope your not to sore.

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi ladies 
got gr8 news but some bad
good news is i got .....36 EGGS!!!!! 18 for me 18 for her 
got a call today 15 of mine fertilised!! 
but got to go back on monday (badnews>for a scan b4 i have et cos my ovaries are carring a lot of water (ohss) 
if they havent gone down then et might be put off for a month an my ebbies will be put on ice  
i got really up set about that but im now coming to terms with it!
gr8 thing is i made a new record for the clinic for eggs colected 
feeling a little sore got to go rest now cos been out all day (i know naughty) but only been in the car lol
hope your all good xx sorry no personals cos this is really a quicky xx
vik x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

You are joking Vikki!! 36 eggs      OMG!!! Congratz.. I bet you and your recipient are over the moon with that!!!

Thats amazing about 15 fertilising!!! Hope OHSS doesnt kick in sweetie... Good luck with ET monday...

Natalie xxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

OMG Vikki!!!

I logged on just to see if you had news

























i am soooo happy for you that is a fab result 

I think you should get lots of rest over the weekend & make sure you drink lots of fluids. I guess it would be a little bit of a downer that you may need to freeze them but at least your body will of recovered from EC and be in tip top condition for FET.

I bet your receiptant is very happy aswel.

Wishing you lots of     & of course

















Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend

xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks girls xx 
feeling really bloated still been drinking loads 
but feel really constipated even though the cyclogest is suppose to give you diearrea!
been resting my dp taking me out for dinner so thats a bonus 
just nervous for tomorrow now  
hows every one any way??
vikxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

thats great news vikki 36   
i hope you can ET tomorrow


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki 36 eggs is fab news,    you get to have ET today hun


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

just popping in to let you know due to swollen ovaries having blastocyst on wednesday weith 1 embies 
feeling ok just still bloated the clinics been really good towards me
there freezing my embies for free for a year an the blastocyst is free to for me due to my mild ohss
which cant complain 
any way im off to rest up 
hope you all ok xx
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That's good news Vikki, and sounds like the clinic have been good, take care


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

WOOOHOO going for Blasts Vikki, thats great!!!

Hope your feeling ok,
It very quite here, everyone ok??

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie...      I'm so sorry hun, I am ok... been the the gym this morning... Feeling very tired now!

Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Katie & Natalie  I am leaving shortly so will have to catch up tomorrow, great news about vikki isn't it.  Katie sorry about AF


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ladies,
Hope your all ok.
I've just finished my Yoga & step class with my WiiFit  I'm shattered! I'm v. unfit!! 


Vikki - Gr8 news abouot FET  Gr8 news on the Frosties too 

Katie - Sorry about your AF coming but look on the positive side that you will be well into a cycle on your next appointment & probably will start on next cycle 

louise, Kate, Veng - 

Oh yeah i forgot to ask, Does anyone watch that "Test Tube Babies" on Discovery Home & Health? I watched it for the first time the other night, DP found it while flicking through sky.

[fly]
   [/fly]


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm ok hun Thanks for asking. Just sitting waiting for next appointment. You need a LOT of patience for this IVF lark & I have NONE lol Hense why i already have a date for DP's SSR even before his tests are in!  

The 2 episodes that i watched 2 people got BFP's One young couple got BFP's with Twins but then it come up at the end that they miscarried late on in the prgnancy.
Is it on all the time then?

I thought of you when i seen care Sheffield on there. It looks V.nice


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> IV GOT MY WII FIT!!!! yAy!!!!


I love mine!  40 mins a day i am doing & i feel much better already  Also it told me this morning that i have lost 3lb's since i got it Wednesday  The Hoola hooping is gr8


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls, I have been thinking of getting a Wii fit, what do I need that and the wii?  How much would I look at paying?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh I am going to look into that then.    I got my shower from a local place in Leicester called the Bath Shop definately worth a visit


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh right Katie no sorry hun


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

good morning girlies 
you all up early !! 
i had a bit of a lay in cos since EC ive done nothing but get up in the night to pee! 
my dp wants a wii i think there gr8 might have to get him one too
its funny you all talking about bathrooms too, im waitnig for my bath to be fitted
cos ive got a walk in shower for my dd (wheelchair access) but we decided we think its time we had a bath
so just waiting on that
how you all feeling ?? 
im not feeling so bloated today which is a good sign so hopefully ill get my blasts tomorrow  
if not tomorrow i got to wait a whole bloody month"! 
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Vikki  glad your feeling better,   you get your blasts tomorrow hun


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks lou 
but if not ive resigned me self to not get to upset   lol
it wont work   i still bloody will !!
how you doing hun?
katie how are your af pains ??
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki, everything is looking good hun   you get the transfer tomorrow.

I am fine, completely fell off my diet and now need to pick myself up and get back on it, starting today I am going shopping later to get lots of lovely veg and fruit, besides that can't wait until 10th May to see what happens next....


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thats gr8 the 10th of may not long now!! 
i got to go get  some fruit an veg today cos im sooooo constipated its unreal lol  
damned cyclogest!
got a new nick name now my mil calls me a GUPPY !


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know what you mean Vikki I had cycolgest on my IUI and it made me very constipated


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

are you on ********?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes Vikki


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

katie trying to keep a pma but its hard but will soon know tomorrow  
although i feel like im going to get my AF today got really bad af pains   getting the vibe off of you i think lol


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

katie couldnt answer you that scientifically but my opinion i think its gods way of letting us know wat were in store for (see i knew god was a woman thinks of everything)  lmao


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

ok blonde moment wat is a hermaphrodite !?? is that both sexes??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I will join you Vikki on the blonde front come on Katie what it is


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL yeah i think my greys taking over lmao


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

 Lou - Glad your feeling a little better   that you get your ET. Did you say your having 1 or 2 put back?

 Katie - Just been doing a little Hoola Hooping this morning & your right it does KILL! I cannot get past 340 spins  
I like the sking too it's actually quite realistic. Still trying to unlock all the other games. DP's kids have unlocked loads but that is because they were on it all weekend non stop.  It told me my BMI was 25.4, Although clinic & GP got 24.6  
Louise - You should get one they are fab!

I'm off out for a indian tonight so i'll of put that 3lbs back on  

 Katie, Nat, Veng - Hope your all ok 

I went for a job interview today, Nothing major just a little Part-Time job in a estate agent as i am going mad with noone person to person to talk to all the time! Looks promising anyway.. Needless to say i did not mention IVF  

xx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi everyone 
watn1
i got myself a part rime job too so i dont go crazy   i like to talk to people my hubbys so diffrent he would be quiet happy not talking to anyone for days apart from me   i like a little chat


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Watn1 it's not me who is having ET tomorrow but Vikki hun


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh I want one now might end up with a hula hoop though not sure we can afford a wii at the moment


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi im back  
them wii`s are really expensive qwell i think so , an the games are too 
why cant they be a  bit cheaper NINTENDO HURRY UP AN BRING OUT ANOTHER CONSOLE SO THE PRICE GOES DOWN ABIT  
anyway girlies how you all doing ??
ive just got back from shopping got loads of fresh fruit even going to try a fruit called a dragon fruit any one heard of it ??
well it better be nice  
an hope it all relives me of my constipation !


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello!!!!

Hope your well, sorry not been posting.. But been reading!!

Just wanted to say Vikki......  For tomorrow!! Will be thinking of you... and good luck with the 10 day wait.. hope it goes fast!!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks natalie xx thanks to all of you your`ve all been a mountain of reasurrance an help xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats what we are here for hun!!!

Good luck
Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Louise - Sorry i knew that, Think i went to put something about your shower 1st but i cannot remember now lol  


Vikki - Good Luck for tomorrow. I hope it goes well    

Just got back from my meal & i am soooo stuffed! I better do some extra Hoola Hooping in the morning lol  

Nat - Hope you are ok hun x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie... are you at the clinic today??

Nicole... Glad your meal was nice, I really fancy curry at the moment!

Hi Lou and Veng!

Nades... Any updates hun?

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought it was the first today!   Lost it I think!

I am good thanks... Have bumped you up to 277 hun.

So will you get any dates tomorrow??

Anyone heard from Kat?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Flying visit got to go out to a meeting in a minute then pick my BIL up from the airport he lives in Ireland and is coming to see FIL as he is ill again, just wanted to say Vikki I hope everything is good and have had your blasts and your resting up    Natalie lovely photo hun, you look so happy and Katie best of luck for tomorrow.  Catch up with you all tomorrow


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls 
just popped in to tell you the bad news 
didnt get ET today cos 
1 my embie wasnt looking good 
2 im ohss got 4mm of water on ovaries   if not better by monday got to go a&e !  
im really upset now got to wait for af an worse thing is i didnt get to see consultant an the one we did see 
wasnt to gr8 about it telling us because im ohss i might not be excepted to eggshare again   which i think is b  ks
my dp devastated an thinks we come to the end of the road 
but im going to look at some more clinics that will do egg share an take me on 
trouble is i know i shouldnt but i blame the clinic for my ohss 
they should of stayed with the oringinal plan of 150 of puregon instead of 175!!
i feel a little cheated but keeping my head up xx
katie good luck with clinic tomorrow   
vikxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Vikki... I am so so sorry hun, Have you got any embies in the freezer??    

I cant believe they wont let you share again!!! Thats cr*p... after donating that many eggs.... I would try the lister for egg share.. They seem to be the best... Also they are about a 10 minute walk from victoria station. So easy to get to!

Take care sweetie, make sure you drink loads of water.... Hope you dont have to go in to hospital.

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

vikki so if things are better by monday will they ET  sorry im confused ,they should not stop  you egg shareing tho when they uped your meds 

have you thought about sperm donating my hubbys going for his first consoultaion 8th may we are hoping to sperm donate if my first egg share does not work .


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

When can we start?!  

I just asked about the doseage of my stimming drugs.... What the recipent knows about me. I know everything about the whole IVF process having been through it before, so didnt need to ask. 

Just talk about the IVF and the ICSI, how many eggs are ideal.... What the clinic are aiming for... 

Good luck tomorrow!
Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi ladies

I don't normally post here anymore but always have a read to see how you ladies are doing 

Vicki I am absolutely shocked (and appalled) at your clinics actions. I was reading your post the other day about them letting you only have one embie transferred - although they can refuse to do the transfer on you which they have obviosly done they cant refuse you to have two embies transferred like they were doing!! I know thats not much help now but I think based on that and today I would look to change clinics! After my first egg share I had ohss - your first IVF should always been seen as a trial - your clinic getting to know your body, they screwed up this time so shouldnt refuse to let you share again they should learn from their mistakes and treat you differently next time. I am so so angry for you. Will you be able to freeze your embies? You have been a good sharer and produced a lovely number of eggs. I reckon other clinics will welcome you with open arms as a egg sharer. 
Oh and someone said to me they recommend lucozade for ohss nowadays - not sure how much - maybe a post on peer support will answer that. 
Chin up, it really isnt over for you - there are other options. 

Nic xxx (gonna crawl back in my hole now)


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls 
just been in contact with the lister looking good as long as i can get my file from my clinic to take with me 
but goingto try my frozen embies first b4 anything 
nic thanks for the word of support xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

ooh Vicki - Lister are FAB!! good luck with your frosties and hopefully you wont need to worry about another IVF       After receiving such a blow today you sound very positive and upbeat about it all, you deserve a bit of a break.
Still angry with your clinic though   

xx


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry not posted for a while been a bit sore and uncomfy,

hope everyone is well,

EC went great had 9 eggs, less than we were expecting but better than non so five for me 3 for recipient
out of my 5 4 of them fertilized but 2 sperms got into one of them so it will be discarded as it would be geneticly wrong. embryologist called again today and all 3 are 4 cell and looking good so transfer tomorrow morning,

Vicki sorry to here your news that is so awfull of them.

xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Vikki - I am soooo angry for you  @ your clinic!       I can understand that they wouldn't of wanted you to go ahead with ET because of OHSS but for them to say you could not egg share again what a load of   You have had a very successful cycle (all but the OHSS) & as Nic says next time they will be 'used' to your body a little more and would get a lesser number of egg's (but safer for you) What a outrage! I think you are right at wanting to change clinic's hopefully your frostie's will do you proud & you will not need to but i bet ou cannot help loosing some confidence with your clinic now. As for them only 'allowing' you to have 1 embie transferred where did that come from? I was under them impression that it was YOUR choice (1 or 2)   I am sure you would be able to share at another clinic and i bet they snap your arm off knowing that you are a good responder. Try to stay postive (as you sound you are) its not over.   I too heard about the lucazade so get your DP to go out and get you some and rest up.

Katie - Good Luck for tomorrow hun. I hope you get all your dates etc.. I don't really know what you could ask as i don;t know how much you have already asked so i'll just put what i would ask. Maybe using Vikki's experience as 1 thing and asking them about over stimming & what would happen.. Would they stop you sharing etc.. 1 embie or 2 etc. what they are expecting of you, What drugs you will be on and for how long.. Can DH come in on EC (some don't allow it) I know yours do as i seen it on the TV   How much 'informed' will your receiptant be.. 
I also asked at my 1st appointment what would happen if receiptant was 'behind' would they DR me for a little longer and allow her to catch up or would they continue & Freeze they eggs she gets? I was told that they liase between the 2 of us but if i wanted to continue to my schedual the receiptant eggs would be frozen, But i was told that the 'good' thing to do would be to DR a little longer and let her catch up to allow us to hopefully have a fresh cycle. All clinic's have different ways of doing things. 
I also asked if say i get 20 (10 each) eggs. 8 fert can i have blasts..How many do i need to qualify for blasts.. Is it worth 'the risk' Do they take them all to blasts if 4 get to the blast stage do they freeze them? If so for how long and what is the cost?
I would at this stage re-confirm if i can have 2 embies put back as this is what i want although they have already told me i can i would still want it re-confirmed as i have heard of many people getting to transfer & them the doc say "oh no no no no 1 will be best" I want the best possible chance of it working & if i get 2 babies then brilliant but at least i will have a better chance at getting 1.
I think that is about all.. Lol Sorry for boring every one. & i have just noticed that your not coming back online till Tuesday so i wrote all that for nothing lol.... oh well it will make me remember what to ask next week  

Nades - Good Luck for ET    

Nic - Congrats on your BFP it's always great to hear from a PG egg sharer... All the best x

Hope everyone is ok.
XX


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning everyone - hope everyone is OK
Sorry I haven't posted for a while its not been a gr8 few days.  My DH is not too well at the moment and has been signed off from work for 6 weeks due to his blood pressure being 210/105 really high!! and to top it all of I had a nasty fall on Sat (not even drunk!! god dame it) So I have been off work.  I went for my blood results on Wed and unfortunately I am unable to egg share as my FSH levels were 10 and they like them to be 8 or below.  So for a little while I am going to concentrate on getting DH better and then hopefully try for ICSI later in the year.  Can I please just take this opportunity to thank you all for you kind works on a daily/weekly basis and I wish you all the very best for the future.

Lots of Love Kat xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nades... Well done honey... Can I just ask why it was slit 5 - 3?? I thought you got 9 eggs? And wouldnt it go 5 - 4?? Or am I completely missing the point?? Well done anyway hun, good luck for ET tomorrow!!

Kat... I thought you had been quite!! I hope your feeling alot better soon hun.... So sorry you cant egg share...Will you try and get you FSH done again in a few months once your better?? Good luck and dont be a stranger!  

Katie... Good luck today sweetie.... hope you have a good weekend! 

Hello to Lou, Nicole, Vikki and Veng!
I'm afraid I have to love you and leave you now! I have just got home from the gym so got to have a bath... Been every day this week so feeling the burn today!   And I am off on my girly weekend with my best friend... Full or shopping and alcohol! I know I shouldnt but never mind!  And I am so bizy today packing and sorting out the house and dogs...

Take care ladies.. Might pop back later if I have time!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi everyone 
sorry you can't egg share Kat 
hubby and i have our counselling tomorrow


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Kat * im so sorry to hear you cant egg share hun  fingers all crossed you get there in the end hun ,wish your dh get well too xxx
thanks for everyones support through mey bad time 
my dp got a call today from the embryologist today (i was out of signal for my fone)
and good news is 3 out of the 7 embies i had cooking have now gone to blasts an have been frozen for FET after next AF 
my dp was feeling so much happier that they called an gave him some more hope in all this
he took it worst then me which i understand he would cos he hasn`t got kids i have 
but im feeling good still got a 33 inch waist but keeping a good eye on it lol got to keep measuring it make sure it dont swell any more 
its uysually around 31 32 inches so its only swollen a little 
but im feeling really good in my self dont feel to sick now either so fingers crossed its all good 
vikxx


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

HI all

ET went great 2 perfect little embies on board.

Natalie.. sorry my mistake she did get 4 must of hit the 3 key by mistake and didn't realise.

thought the taking all the meds would stop now apart from the cyclogest pessaries oh dear i was wrong I'm having to have gestone injections, cyclogest, progynova and a aspirin but if it helps i will take anything.

Kat.. sorry to here you cant egg share, 

Hope everyone else is ok.. xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Moring All
Thank crunchie its Friday.
Vikki - What a time you have been having lovely - my thoughts are with you  
Nades - Congrats on the ET look after yourself I'm sure you will be finr    
And a BIG good morning to everyone xx

You will never guess what happened yesterday.....when I got home from work there was a letter from our local hosp to see the consultant next thurs for our 1st attempt of IVF on the NHS (how bizzare it that).  Perhaps we are not meant to give up just yet - who knows

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi 
everyone
thats fab news Kat  

nades
 for a BFP in 2weeks 

im off for our appointment bye  
have a great weekend everyone


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Kat - I was sooo sad to read your news on the other page   But then on the next page Great News   At least you will be starting TX very soon either way, But it must be dissapointing that you cannot share if it is something you really wanted to do.

Nades - Look after your embies   for a BFP for you very soon. Take it easy  

Katie - Hope your appointment went well.

Vikki - Gr8 to hear about your embies getting to blasts.. Now just bring on the AF  

Natalie - DR for you this month    (sounds gr8 when you can say 'this month'

Louise - Hope your ok Hun, Not long till your planning meeting  

Veng - Hope your appointment goes well.

Hope you all have a lovely bank holiday weekend.


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining you - but I am new to the egg-sharing thread and am hoping that you can offer some advice.

As you can see from my details below, I have been trying to conceive for some time and had 7 attempts at clomid and then 2 failed IUI (when I had a low response to the drugs). We opted for IUI because we have to pay private for all our treatment as my other half has children from a previous relationship, and we couldn't really afford IVF.

After our 2nd failed attempts at IUI we met with the consultant at the hospital who advised that I should move onto IVF as he thought that would be the most successful choice. He explained that, depite me not responding well to previous drugs, this was not an indication of how well I would respond to the IVF drugs as they are a lot stronger. So he seemed fairly positive.

Until I mentioned egg sharing...

This is something which my hospital have only been doing for a short amount of time and are still in the early stages of. Now, I understand that he doesn't want to take on a patient who would have a lesser chance of success, as this would look really bad on their early success rates, but when he thought that I was going to be having IVF and £3500, he was very persuasive towards the option of IVF.

He then advised that he was going to have to speak to the board to see if they would accept me. But after telling me that 'it doesnt matter to me whether you have treatment here or in Manchester' which I thought was extremely polite(!!!), I called back on Friday as instructed, to find that he has not taken it to the board and has referred me to another hospital.

As if infertility problems are not stressful enough - I really don't know now whether or not I am going to be suitable to egg-share - and feel a little bit like I am at the end of my tether as this really is the only way that we can afford to have IVF.

Does anyone else have any experience of having a poor response to IUI drugs but a positive response to IVF. I'm still hopeful.

If not, does anyone know whether or not I can pay for 1 attempt at IVF and if it doesn't work - but I respond well - would the clinic then re-look at my application to egg-share

Thanks ladies - all advice welcome


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

  Hope you are well.

as220375 - Welcome to the board, I am not sure i can answer any of your questions as i am new to all this myself, It seems as though you have been on a hard journey and i wish you all the luck in the worls at IVF  . I can not see why if you do have a good 1st TX that you wouldthen be able to go on to eggshare, I know i have heard of people on this forum who have done the same thing. You may be best to open your own topic & seek replies from all those that have already done egg share as there may be someone who has been in your situation before. All the best.

Katie - I'm sorry to hear your news. I can understand why your DH is shattered inside.   It seems that we are both in the same boat (waiting on news of sperm at the end of the month) Me and DP have also talked about Donor sperm if his op does not work but to me it does not seem like a option! I am sure there are other things they can try for you both. Like you say ICSI only needs 1 & thats what i keep telling myself! 

I'm not sure if you all read the other post about the lady who was eggsharing because of MF problems but at the last minute has decided against it due to it halfing her chance as it is unknown if they will get any more sperm from her DH! I must admit this has been playing on my mind all weekend! As it applies to me aswell in away because say we get 5 viles of sperm and they use all 5 on our first attempt they will use it to try to fertilise the eggs that i get but if there's any left it will be thrown away when we could of used it for all my eggs!! This sounds very selfish BUT what ifmy first attempt fails? & we have no sperm left we are kind of pooped! I am well aware there are people who are lucky enough for it to work 1st time around but i am also aware that the first time around is meant to be a sort of learning curve!

Also i spoke to the nurse on Friday as she called to ask when my next cycle will be so i told her it should be Sun/Mon and she did a littel count and then said "great so you will be on day 21 on 30th May 2 days after DP's op and if all does well you could start DR then!!" OMG!! I was hoping to see how DPs retreval went & see how many viles we get and then see what i want to do next. I think i will tell her this on Thursday as it we only get a few viles i need to rethink things vastly! This sounds really bad hey? But i also have to think of us. Soooo confused!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

HI girls, sorry no personals, not at work as FIL died yesterday    so I have had the crapest bank holiday ever, friends funeral on Friday was really good as funerals go......  Speak to you soon


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Louise - I am very sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself and DH. A big cyber   for you both xx

Katie - I know EXACTLY what you mean! We cannot get funding in Walsall because DP has kids but even if he didn't we wouldn't get it because we are not married! If i didn't move out of coventry then we would of got it there! It's soooo wrong!! Anyone who has not got children personally be it male or female should get a FREE cycle. We pay enough bloody taxes   !

I would give anything to feel what it feels like to be 'late' and get all excited on a spur of the moment! We could get this if we went for the reversal but facing facts it wouldn't work & that would be another £2k down the drain!

How come you have not qualified for a free cycle?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello All...

Lou... I am so sorry about your FIL! My heart goes out to you and your family hun.    

Katie... Oh hun, you poor thing... I cant believe that happened hun... Can I ask what a marc tests is hun?? Is there any possbily that your Dh had the flu or a very bad cold 3 months ago?? That could explain the the 890,000 to 1... 

Nicole... Thats great about you maybe starting soon!!! 

As220375... Oh hun, Just because your IUI's didnt work doesnt mean a thing! I am very surprised that your hospital has been so dispondent about egg share.. honestly if they are that new to the whole egg share IVF then I think I would go somewhere else... As long as your FSH is under 10 and your under 35, I cant see why they would processed with the testing.... What hospital have they refered you to hun? I have had 1 cycle of IVF already ( private) and I did responced to the drugs ver well.. I only got 7 eggs.. But they were more then happy to start the ball rolling with egg share... I am just about to start now!!! 

Nades.... Good luck with your 2ww hun!

Vikki..... Great news about your blasts hun!

Kat... What timing hun!! Must be fate! Stay and keep us up to date hun!

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi all, 

Some of you (Natalie) I have met before, but to those that I haven't met before "a big hello". 
I have been on and off this site for sometime now, but have been a bit too stressed with it all to log on lately. 

Anyhow as a CF gene carrier we thought that I wouldn't be able to egg share but the CRM London were positive they would find us a recipient that was ok with it. 

They kept to their word and our original recipient agreed to have the CF tests. After much waiting AF arrived this weekend and the recipient had the CF results and it was all good news !! We are going ahead as planned. 

As they aren't based in the UK we are waiting to find out if they will be available to come over for EC at the end of June, all being well we start DR 23rd May !!! 

I know it is only the start, but it feels like there is light at the end of the tunnel already!!

So-for any other CF carriers out there - try the CRM London, they are willing to take you on !!! 

Hope that you are all well and I look forwards to speaking with you all again soon !!

Shon xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Right, poor hubby..... I am ok thanks.... Only 15 days and its all good here... Cant believe how fast its gone... I am getting ver nervos now though.. Convinced I wont get enough eggs and if I do it will fail again... 

Normal feelings I think... but I feel completely different this time round!

How are you?

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Poor Poor you and hubby. I really hope that all works out well for you Katie ! Hopefully one day soon you will look back at all of this heartache and it would have all been worth while 

SHon xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie.. I have all my gear!! I picked them up in March! So they are ready and waiting...   You will be there soon hun!!

Shon.... I am DR with buserelin... same as last time... They are injections... Then on the gonal F for stims.. Any idea what you are taking?

Natalie  xxxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't filled in the green form either. I had forgotten about that until just now. I must dig that out tonight !! Thank you for reminding me. 

The results will be back soon hun, I really know how you feel, honestly. But try not to get yourself too het up. It is completely out of our hands at this stage, I know that it is never out of your mind, but I tried to keep myself busy. I am a very inpatient person and I find it so frustrating waiting, but if this has taught me anything it is patience !!!!! Give it a couple of weeks and the results will be here and I am sure that they will then have a recipient in mind !!!! 

Chin up chick !


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have my Prostap injection for DR and then Gonal F for stimming. Does your GP have to administer your DR injection ... ? 

Haven't got the Gonal F injections yet? DO they hurt?


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Me too ... soooo inpatient my FIL keeps saying that this process is certainly teaching me patience !!! 

Nothing will go wrong ... if there are any hicups you will get through them. We were told with the CF gene that we wouldn't be able to egg share as no one would want my eggs, but they did find someone and the do want my eggs - honestly, whatever happens you will get through it !!! 

S xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

No I do all my own injections.... It doesnt worry me to be honest... Your GP can do it for you if you want.... Or a nurse. I will be injecting Buserelin for 2 weeks and then add the gonal F injections for 12 more days... Honestly hun they dont hurt.... Nothing to worry about... I used the syringes not the pens like some people... The syringes are about 1cm long and so thin.... Its ok.


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

I only have one Prostap injection, I thought that I only needed to do that one and then no more until Gonal F ?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Your right Shon you will only have to do one prostap injection.. and I think the doctor does it for you.... I am just on a different drug so that means I have to inject my drugs daily!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls...

Well taking about the 'form'... I am going to have to do mine now... Should of been done ages ago... But didnt want to do it... I have a rough druft, just need to write it out now... My god its hard to be nice about yourself. 

Wish me luck...

Natalie xxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi ladies sorry aint been around much
but just been abit depressed 
but i know why now i was obviously due my AF  
she finally turned up today 
i got to go for a scan tomorrow to see if my ohss has gone so then can start my fet cycle as long 
as its all good 
really excited , plus going to talk to the clinic about wat the other consultant told me about
not being able to wgg share agian!!!! 
hope you all good sorry havent read any ones post but will do in a min 
natalie how are you ??
kat you ok hun??
vikxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies

Katie.... Yes I did my form... Just need to send it of now. Wasnt to bad to write... Well done you getting yours done. So when you was at the hospital did they even say when your be starting you tx?? Like a rough idea?

Vikki....   Hope your scan goes well hun... Give that consultant a right good talking to! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mornign Ladies, 

Well done on the forms. I didn't do it last night, but will hunt it out tonight and do a rough draft ! 
Bit scary really ! 

How nice is the weather today !! Such a shame having to waste it in the office. Got Pilates tonight, I've been doing it at home every night and after work I go to classes on Wed & Thursday. Mondays I do boxercise, but I think that I am going to stop that due to treatment - what do you think? Do you think that it is too vigorous 

Shon x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Shon

Have fun at pilates.... I love going to classes at the gym.. I do body pump Monday, Step and tone Tuesday, Step Wednesday, Step Thursday, Body pump Friday and sometimes I do body balance... Then maybe if I can be bothered to get up on a Saturday morning I do Body pump.

My name is Natalie and I am addicted to the gym!     LOL!!!

When I did my last cycle of IVF I did 7 classes a week up until the second week of stimes. The stopped completely... I felt ok about it... Although it was hard because you do get tired easily, and your ovaries are uncomfortable... But I love it... 

This time I am doing the same... Carry on up until EC... Was going to stop when I started stimming, but thought why?

Its up to you hun. Just do what your body tells you.
Natalie xxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

natalie, 

you really do love the gym don't you ! I think that I will carry on will Yoga & Pilates, but I am going to stop Boxercise once I start stimming. 

I keep thinking that I want to be a Yummy Mummy, so I don't want to let the exercise slip, I think it's relaly important to still care for yourself. I got myself so depressed last year with all of this and I got comfortable and let myself slip, I don't want to go down that road again. It's good for peace of mind also. 

Such a waste of a day being in the office. anyway, I must go as I have so much to do. may not be online for a couple of days, as my boss has dumped so much work on me !!!

Take Care,

Shon x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats great Katie!!!   Roll on the 29th of May! So please your results are all good so far. 

Could be starting june by the looks of things
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

It will be hun!! 

How is your little puppy?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

How exciting!!!! I bet you cant wait...

Right I have got to go now.. Got to get changed for the gym, get the washing in, sort out my ferrets (yes I have 3!) and then do some tiding round the house... Which my puppy has done... She is getting odd socks from somewhere.  

Take care everyone.... Lou I hope your ok sweetie.  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi everyone
              hope you don't mind but can i join you all    .

i've had x2 cycles of icsi both with me being a donor and sadly both leading to me bleeding from day 10 of 2ww which have both cycles ending in BFN    .
looking to try again end of this year beginning of 2009     .

                      love mariexxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening all,

      What a great day (weather wise) Been out & about all day and have a red forehead  

Katie - It's great that you have a 'date' we are both waiting for sperm end of the month        for both of us  

Natalie - Gosh if i went and done only half of what you do at the gym i'd kill over!! I nearly die running up and down the field with the dogs!! 

shon - Gr8 news about stimming Hope it goes really well.

Marie - Hu Hunni you really seem as though you have been through a hard time hun   I wish you all the best for this coming TX   Are you going for egg share again this time around?

Nades - How is your 2ww going? Hope you are ok.

Well as you all know we are off for our planning meeting tomorrow for Dp's SSR i have decided to tell her that i want to wait & see how much sperm we get and which procedure they end up using as this will tell us if they may have another chance of finding swimmers. If they have to go to the 3rd op (the biopsy) Then i think we have decided to do a cycle on our own to make sure we use all of DP's sperm and not waste a drop! The last thing i want it to waste his sperm and then us not have anymore to use. As eggshare has been my final decision i could not forgive myself if it comes to donor sperm if we could of had a chance but i gave it away. This sounds really selfish but i will always have other chances to give my eggs away. All will tell @ the end of the month.


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi watn 1
              yeah i'll def share again   .

we went to a market on monday and got burnt by just walking around,the sun is very strong,it's been lovely here 2day it's going to be nice all week i think  .

                        love marie xx


----------



## mini munch (Oct 15, 2005)

hi ladies
 
i went to my appointment at jessops, but my new gynaecologist mr emovon did not listen to a word i said the last time we spoke,
he was supposed to refer me straight to the assissted conception at jessops but oh no 
i was sent to gynae at jessops so now i have to do all the tests again, which fair enough but they wanted me to have a scan went to book the appointment for that they said the next available was november, so i said that was not good enough i was in tears by this point but they managed to make it for august.
im so dissapointed i wanted to start the egg share asap, now i feel like im all up in the air again.
sorry im bangin on, am i been a brat?
just need someone to talk to  
mini xx


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi ladies!  I hope you don't mind me jumping on. I'm currently in the world's longest cycle or so it seems.  I have been down regulating for over eight weeks now.  At my first baseline I learned I didn't respond to the nasal spray and my body was still functioning like it normally should.  I switched to injectables.  At six weeks I still wasn't ready to proceed so I kept shooting up for two more weeks.  At eight weeks (Monday) I was FINALLY ready, but my recipient wasn't.  Hopefully I will only have to down regulate for two more weeks.  I never would have guessed I would being doing this for ten weeks.  I'm to the point I feel I can't nail down a real date for ER and ET as well as a due date.  I know I really don't have a due date until I'm pregnant, but it is something I always look up when doing a cycle.  BTW, this is my third IVF with egg share.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls, sorry no personals haven't the time to catch up, back at work today after loosing FIL on Monday promise I will catch up with you all very soon


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Mini munch.... I cant believe it hun!!! I am so sorry... Havent you have all the fertility tests.. if you have I dont see the reason why they want more tests. I would honestly try another hospital that does egg share. Hope you get somwhere hun!

Airmanswife.... I posted on the other thread so see you have found us! 8 weeks of DR!! OMG your poor thing, I DR for 23 days last time and that was enought for me... Felt like a mad women at the end. Hopefully you get the go ahead soon hun. Good luck! Have you got any children? 

Lou... Hi hun, hope your ok.. Sending lots of      Are you still having your meeting on the 10th?

Nicole.. Good luck today, I totally understand what your saying! I would do the same.. Hopefully it wont come to a biopsy. Good luck with your appointment.

Katie... How are you today??

Veng.. Hows things hun?? 

Well I am going to meet a friend today for lunch... Was going to go to the gym but couldnt be bothered this morning... So will be back later to chat.

Love Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Natalie, yes we are still going on Saturday FIL was very keen and interested in our tx and so we feel it is only right to continue and not postpone...


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Natalie, my 16 month old daughter is the result of my first IVF with egg share.  I recently learned my egg buddy got pregnant and had a daughter too.  Sadly egg buddy #2 got a BFN just like me.

Have any of you gone back for the results of your donation?  The first time I tried to get the results I was 20 weeks pregnant.  I started perspiring just picking up the phone.  I'm not sure why it panicked me so.  My clinic made me wait until two years had passed before they would give me the info.  I think being told #2 didn't get pregnant was a slip by a nurse who didn't know the two year rule.  I was sad for the lady.  She (#2) had sent me a thank you card through the clinic telling me of her struggle to get to the point of needing donor eggs.  When I got my BFN I told a friend who did egg share at the same time as me, that if my egg buddy got pregnant then the whole thing was worth it.  Now that this cycle is turning into a 12 week ordeal we better both get pregnant.


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls just a quickie
scan was gr8 started my hormone tablets yesterday so fet will be in about 2 weeks  
does anyone know a post room on fet exists in here 
just wanted to read up on it !!
hope your all good 
natalie not long now  
katie good news on your tests hun x 
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki thats great news hun    Sorry can't help on the FET but post on peer support and they will be able to help


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi everyone

im doing good hubby and i had our counselling last friday and that went realy well so im just waiting on my chromosome blood test to get back then roll on august as my hubbys in the usaf he deploys end of the year so thats why we want to start in august in case we get lucky with a BFP he would be back  hubby went to talk about sperm donation as if our frist try does not work we hope to sperm donate


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Veng I didn't know you guys were military too.  We are rushing to get it done before we PCS in October.  We already extended a year so we could try again.  This will actually be our second try since extending.


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

AirmansWife said:


> Veng I didn't know you guys were military too. We are rushing to get it done before we PCS in October. We already extended a year so we could try again. This will actually be our second try since extending.


yep this august will be our first try hubby leaves end of dec start jan 09 for 6mths so we decided to egg share then if that does not work we can try again and hubby will sperm donate and then we can freeze him  and try while he's gone but fingars crossed we get lucky.
if you don't mind me asking why IVF here is it cheaper? or something? were are you PCSing to? we just got here in oct 07 .


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

IVF is cheaper here only when you can do egg share.  With our first round we ended up paying about $2,000 total which includes the progesterone Bourn has you take for the first trimester.  If we had started our first round one month later it would have been free.  Bourn changed their fees so you don't pay for the egg share, but everything before it which Tricare will cover.  Our second IVF last fall was completely free.  From the paperwork it looks like Tricare will even cover the progesterone after a BFP.  I've only heard of one clinic in the States (I'm sure there are a few more) who do egg share so we decided it was best to stay here and max out (3) on all the cycles we can.  We also have one in the freezer and didn't feel we could justify leaving it behind to try somewhere else nor did we think one was worth moving with us.

How much longer do you guys have here?  I guess you would be losing almost a year with doing egg share in August then having to wait until next June to try again; if he doesn't leave his sperm behind I mean.  Have you been matched up or is August the target month you gave the clinic?  I actually told them June and they set me up with an April transfer.  One thing about it, the sooner you go the better chance you have of doing it again before dh deploys.  Hopefully you want have to worry about a next time.  He will come home in June to find a bundle or two in your arms for him to cuddle.


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

airmanswife
we are here till nov 2011 we told bournhall that we wanted to wait in till oct for a BFP so
if we got
lucky hubby would be
back so
she said you would want to start mid august start sept as IVF is around 8 weeks long.i have not been matched im waiting on some bloods back then hopfuly they can look for someone to match me with .its such a pain hubby leaving i would love to start now


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Just wrote a huge post & lost it!!! Here goes again!

Louise - Hope you are ok hun 
Katie - You found a nice outfit? I have been looking as i think i am going to go out on the lash next weekend with my friends 
Natalie - Not long now  Bet you are excited?! I'm excited for you
Vikki - Gr8 news about FET. Finally you will get your long awaited ET. Are they still only allowing you 1 embie?
Mini-Munch - I too would try another clinic
Airmanswife - Great to see you had a positive result with a previous egg share cycle, It gives us all hope but i cannot believe how long you have been DR-ing for! 
Veng - How you are holding up hun?
Nades - Hope your 2WW is going ok.

Well our appointment went really well My FSH is 3.2 recorded on CD5 so that is excellent also DP's FSH was in line meaning he is still producing sperm under is vasectomy so nurse said they have a good chance at getting enough sperm for a few cycles

my 1st internal scan today with the dildo looking thing Felt very very weird. I suppose i should get used to it! Ovaries are apartently excellent and my left one is very large (whether that is a good thing or not i don't know). All my results are in and done meaning i have officially been accepted for egg share. they are going to find me a match next week.. ( but have 2 ladies in mind already) I must say i feel very excited for the couple who will get the call i'd love to be a fly on the wall! I just hope i can do her & myself proud and get lots of eggs! 
DP's SSR is on 29th Now so as soon as that is done we can start... All seems VERY real now. Receiptants cycle will need to be inline with myself and i guess she will be told to start the pill on he next AF. We'll know more on the 29th when DP's sperm is banked. I defo have decided i don;t want to start untill i have FULLY evaluated things & i have asked for the receiptant to be told this.
So, Roll on the 29th!
[fly]      [/fly]


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Watn thats excellent news hun.  We have our appt tomorrow so will have my start dates then


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

watn1
that sounds fab i bet your all excited getting matched next week   looks like things are moving nicely for you 
im doing fine thanks just waiting now roll august


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello ladies...

Vikki.... Thats great news about your FET here is the FET board (just incase you didnt find it!) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0
Good luck hun.

Katie.... So lets look at the outfit you were looking at!!! Hope you have a nice weekend hun!

Lou....  Today hun! Hope it goes well and you get some lovely dates... Will have my fingers crossed that you starts ASAP!

Nicole.... LOL at dildo cam!! I remember it so well... LOL! Horrible thing. Anyway sounds like it went well... Great that DH is still producing sperm. Yes I am excited... Only 10 days to go... Cant believe how fast it has gone!!! Only 4 weeks to my next meet with dildocam! Great!

Nades... Hows the 2ww going?? 

Hello to Veng and Airmans wife.. hopw your well and have a great weekend!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well ladies, I have some provisional dates I start Suprecur on 27th May as long as my receipent is ready to go which I will find out next week and if all goes to plan I will have my egg collection 25th June, I really hope I can get started this month although it will mean I will miss a few functions with work but who cares hey.....

Hope you all having a good weekend xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Louise - Great News     & only 7 days behind Natalie   

Well today i am offically bored out of my skull!! DP's @work and so are all my friends so i am home alone (with the dogs) Just popped into town to try and find a outfit but there's nothing   Everything seems to be all T-shirts & Vests!! I like a bit of glitter etc when i go out not a bloody t-shirt that i would wear during the day!! So now i am back at home looking to see if the net have anything but nope cannot find nowt! Even tried bloody ebay! CD27 today so i am a little 'on edge' so was not a good idea to go to town and be rammed by pushchairs & bumped into my snotty gangster teenagers! 

I got my 2nd invoice from the clinic today for DPs SSR £1250!!! £400 more then we thought! We were told on our consult that the £900 we were quoted for SSR included 1 years storage however obviously not! Because on the invoice is another £390 for "banking and first years cryopreservation of semen" However we do get the £390 back if they cannot find any sperm it kindly notes at the bottom! Great hey!

It's baking outside but no sun   it's hiding behind the clouds here but you still have to squint but its not sunny enough for sun glasses so you still look like a muppett!

Anywho... Hope you all have a good weekend.

xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lou.... So we are cycle buddies!!! My EC is on the 23rd of June!!!   Well done you!!!

Nicole.... So your so bord!!! I hate saturdays somtimes.... I know what you mean about finding an outfit... Its terrible this time of year!!! What a shock about your bill! Something to cheer you up!!! NOT!

Anyway.... I am off to watch Derren Brown on channel 4 on demand! Missed it yesterday.

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie they did say provisional dates they are going to ring me this week to confirm as the consultant wasn't 100% sure about the receipent being ready to start, I so hope I can start on 27th May, I have sent off for my drugs, which are you on?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lou fingers crossed all is goingto go well for you hun xx  
hows everyone enjoying the hot weather 
got my scan on wednesday day 8 of my cycle 
then hopefully get my date for my fet 
very nervous an was really naughty i had a ***  
been so stressed about everything  
but im not perfect 
just needed to confess to some one 
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Vikki, so glad your FET will be soon, I can't wait to get my start date confirmed, really hope it starts on 27th May as I have a holiday booked for 8th August and so if I don't start until June might coinside with that, we will see     Vikki I must say I have been naughty with the stress and have had the odd *** but all stopped now ready for tx to start


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

ah hun im not alone thats good  
couldnt help it had to have one or two lol
all this ivf is soo soo stressful 
i know its bad but its hard im feeling really down at the mo so scared theat the frozen embies wont make the thaw 
really dont ever want to have to do this all again but want this to work 
just feels like i was onthe up then getting ohss just put me rright back on my ar**e
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know what you mean Vikki we will be doing only one cycle of IVF and so pray it works, I am sure you will be fine and carrying your little embs very soon.  

My consultant said I will have to take 2 weeks off work from ec has anybody else been told this?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Katie, I thought it was strange but he said he will write me a sick note for the time off, I am going to take advantage of it and relax in the garden with my books and radio.....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes that's what I am hoping for....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I was all preprared to be working but he insisted I have the time off and who am I to argue about taking it easy....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

What have you been upto this weekend?  We have painted our decking, the garden looks loads better, just need to paint the walls now and plant some nice flowers then it will be all done....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Makes you feel so good doesn't it all this sunshine


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies...

Just got home from the gym... Did weigh training this morning so feel all shacky now... LOL! And My wrist is killing me from the million press up we did... ( well not quite a million but it felt like it.. LOL)  

Lou... I so hope they comfirm your dates this week... When will you find out? My drugs are...... CD1 I take Primolut (tablets) twice a day for 5 days... Then on CD2 I start injecting Buserelin 300iu a day for 2+ weeks, then Gonal F for stims 225iu a day, trigger shot is Ovitrelle... Then the lovely cyclogest and the crinone gel. I was told to take it easy from EC. I booked a hoilday for EC and then was signed off for 2 weeks by my GP. And I will be signed off again for the 2ww... I know it doesnt really make any difference but I want to give it our best shot possible. Plus this cycle isnt our last.. But if it doesnt work then we are taking at least a year before we try again. Just to get our lives back on track.

How is everyone else today?

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Nat, the cons just said he would find out about the recipeints cycle and ring this week to let me know if I can go ahead and start on 27th May.  I have ordered Suprecur to start on 27th May  and then I will have Puregon 225mls and he has also prescribed some antibiotics for after EC and the dreaded pessaries.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie I am just eating my home made cheese salad, you have to have set dinnertime then?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lou.... Supercur is the same as buserelin... It has 2 names... I just use busereline... Dont you mean 225iu not 225mls??   If it is mls thats alot a stims hun. I am given a supposiery at ec and the day after for pain relief and to help against infections. Are you injecting all of you drugs?? Is you puregon a pen??

Katie.... I am ok. Bit hot at the moment.... Hope the next 50 minutes go fast.... 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie   yes I guess I mean 225iu not picked up the stuff yet from the hospital but posted the order for the drugs, wait to hear from the clinic and then will make appt for lesson and kit, I think one is injection and the other a pen but I might be wrong   see I need to cycle with you as I need your expertise


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi All,

Hope you are all well.
Vikki - Hope FET comes around quickly for you.
Louise - Never heard of anyone been told to take 2 weeks off for 2ww, But hey ho! Make the most of it.. Hopefully the weather will be great.
Natalie - I wish i had the amount of engergy you have with all this gym going but quite frankly i can't be bummed lol
Katie - Hope your ok & not having too many sleepless nights about bloody sperm because i know i am!!

I must admit i don't know what i am going to do during 2ww as i work from home it will be really hard to drag myself away! I have today been carrying 25kgs swimming pools around getting them ready for delivery everything i normally stock is quite bulky so i am going to have to try and shut myself off but it's hard to do so especially as no work means no pay for me!! I think we will have to go away somewhere or something.

Well i went to my Mum's on Saturday for a few hours and came home to a Hot Tub!! Woo Hoo it's FAB! 
DP said it will do wonder's at relaxing me and will be gr8 for when i'm PG! (he just was trying to make soending £300 on it sound like it was for me   ) As if i'll be going outside in winter for a soak! Although it can be used inside as its one of those portable one's  
I'm just off to woolworths to get a gazebo to go over it as my one last year got blown away lol!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Getting excited now the drugs company has just rang and will be delivering my drugs on 20th May, just need to clinic to call now to confirm to start on 27th May  

My god Watn a hot tub how great, so jealous....  I have not heard of anybody being signed off either but as it is our one and only go I am going to take full advantage and relax....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

The consultant just said he would find out and contact me this week, I might be ringing them Wednesday if not heard anything....


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi girls
        i had 2wks off on my 2ww's i wasn't advised by the cons but my job involves heavy lifting so i decided myself to give the embies every little chance i went on the sick and i get paid anyway,work are really understanding about it all aswell .

  hope you are all ok,and enjoying this glorious sunshine on the weather this morning they said it's going to last another 3wks   .

                          love mariexx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi 
lou thats great hope you get a start date soon then  
and great you get 2wks sick relax i would im thinking about taking 2 weeks off too when i get to EC ET .
what a lovely sunny weekend and today i am liking this weather


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks girls    I am nervous but also very happy to finally get started, we have a holiday booked for August and I really would like to get through tx and then go on holiday to relax but it will depend on the date I can start I am really     that it is 27th May.

Some good news I have been and weighed in tonight at SW and lost 1lb which is good news considering I have been eating hospital food and junk for last week or so...

Hope your all having a good evening and enjoying the lovely warm nights


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Louise - Great news on the weight loss. Wii fit told me this morning i have lost 2lbs   Must be all the pressure in my hot tub!

Katie - You should defo invest in one they are FAB! Last night i was sooo relaxed i fell to sleep at 9pm! Its just one of those Portable Lay-z-spa ones i would love a proper one.. Maybe one day  

Hope everyone is ok. DP has gone to work in my car today as his is in for a service so i am stranded! I hate having no car i have thought of lots of things i need to & now cannot.. Typical!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Watn your hot tub looks so inviting, well done on the 2lbs loss  I think its much easier to loose in the hot weather isnt it as all I do is drink water and eat salad's whereas in Winter I want big stew's etc


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi
katie your bubbles now end with 7 
any news lou ?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

All,

      I have been up since 6am! Dunno what is wrong with me I was wide awake before DP's alarm for the 3rd day running. DP has had to take my car again as his is still not ready   they have said on the service they have found a fault with the power steering! I doubt this very much, Everytime you take a company car somewhere they find something wrong with it so they can get some extra £££'s as they know it just gets charged to the company. The other day i took it to kwick Fit because 1 of the tyres had a nail in and what do you know it needed 3! (even though they were done about 6 months before). 
Anywho i have nothing to do today i was supposed to go to the auction to get some stock but now cannot because no car! So i will have to go to tomorrow's instead..... Which means i will probably spend money on stuff i do not need off the net somewhere because i will be bored. I suppose i could always give the house a once over instead   It is lovely and sunny this morning but the weather forcasted rain! 
Louise - Hopefully you will get your official start date today


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls 

No news yet from the clinic, feeling better today went to bed at 8pm last night and makes me feel a whole lot better    Also quite chuffed with myself as I bought some new tops yesterday and have gone down a size


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great news on going down a size thats alwas nice  

Just paid my £1250 for DP's SSR and sperm banking     that we get some sperm to bank!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Watn, when is your DP's SSR again?  Sending you lots of         for lots of lovely     to bank


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Katie, hope your feeling a little more   today  , I am going to call the clinic around lunchtime and find out what is going on so keep your  girls


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

katie, I'm fine thanks hun. Just going to start to do some ironing in a mo GREAT! lol 

Louise - Everything is crossed for you. x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Should have brought my ironing hey....  Enjoy watn and well done Katie so organised


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

And there's me thinking you were a domestic goddess


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Errr Katie and I thought I was bad, well done for getting it done and out of the way


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm most certainly not organised! We have a spare room where we keep all our clothes & where i do the ironing (and go on the sun bed  ) But the room really is like a jumble sale! It goes weeks without getting done & gets to a point that DP has no shirts left for work so i have to do it! He has about 20 or so shirts but i tell you it is not fun when they are all ready to be ironed! But then i get 2 weeks off doing them   There is a lady by me that does ironing for £9 a bag (a black dust bin bag!) She must be crazy! I'd take mine there but there's no way i could let her iron 20+ shirts for £9 but she is adimate that would take her 1/2 an hour. It takes me about 3 hours!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG ladies.... Just been given a heart attack by a nurse at my clinic!   She called to ask why I had cancelled my appointment for the 2nd of June. I was totally confused by this.. Because as far as we knew that was it from the Chaucer until AF shows. Turned out that consent forms hadnt been signed,    Well I said that we had our 'consent form' meeting with the consultant. And the nurse then said that 1 form hadnt been returned.... I thought not a big deal. But then she said that if we cant sign this form ASAP, that the cycle would have to be put off. And I estimate that we couldnt start until about September because of hoildays and things. So Allison said she would try and see if the form was about somewhere...  As I swear that we signed everything needed... She called back... Saying that she had found the form, it had been misfiled.   So much to our relief everything is back on track.   Allison was lovely as ever and said sorry for panicing me.

So its all still on! AF is due next Tuesday.... Roll on next week!


Looks like everyone is doing well with there ironing! Welldone girls.. I personnally HATE it. So rarely do it..... Like you Katie... the pile resemble mount killa man jaro! LOL!

Welldone Lou on you dress size!!!  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi girls, well I have just rang the clinic and not starting on 27th May as the recipient is not ready so I have got to ring up on day 1 of next af which will be around the beginning of June   I can see this not happening as we go away to Bulgaria on 8th August, Nat do you think we could squeeze it in before??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

She is waiting to have blood tests, I thought it might have been pushing it slightly but was really geared up to start on 27th May, now I have the drugs being delivered on 20th May and they are going to be staring me in the face for a few weeks


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lou... I am so sorry hun!!!    I am gutted for you.... If nothing goes wrong in both your cycles... I mean as in one of you not being ready to start stimming..... In order to have the IVF out the way for your hoilday you would have to start before the 27th of June. That gives you 6 weeks from start to finish. Which is a week before you go away. So you will be 5 weeks pregnant when you go away!    

When is you AF due hun?

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Next AF is due 7th June thats if its 32days again, it ranges from 29-32days but was 32 this month but I think it may have been the stress with FIL.  I am just emailing to the clinic to make them aware I need to get started.  

Nat thanks for the info, I am so gutted I can't cycle with you


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

lou  i hope you can fit it in before your hoilday 
exciting nat not long till you start i can't wait to start 
we have a hoilday in june to look forward too  then roll on august


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Veng, so where are you off too next month??


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

we are off to cyprus my best friends getting married there  were are you off too?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How lovely, whereabouts we went to Protaras on our honeymoon, very nice place, we are going to Bulgaria, Sunny Beach, went last year with a group of friends and we are all going again this year


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

its a place called Paphos (Cyprus) im looking forward to relaxing in the sun


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh thats the west side, Cyprus is a lovely country though, enjoy.

 for everyone for today, have a good evening


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Just had this email back from the clinic


Providing that your period starts on the 7th June you would be looking to start your injections on Friday 27th June and then should expect a period a week after. If this goes to plan you should expect egg retrieval on 21st July and embryos to be put back on wed 30/Thurs 31st July. We would no the outcome on Tues 5th August.However if your period was late these dates would change and may be a bit close to your holiday. If you are going abroad we wouldn't recommend flying at such an early stage.

Does this mean I have to cancel my holiday, getting so peed of with this whole thing now


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

oh lou your getting in a 2 an 8 hun xx
we`ve also decided not to go away cos of all the ups an downs of all this tx xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

To be honest how I feel at the moment I would rather put tx off and go away on holiday but will have to discuss with DH, we are going away with a group of friends, but I keep thinking other people travel and don't even know they are pg


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Katie, I think if we go for tx first we will still go away I am a great believer in if it's meant to be it will be, I am going to ring the clinic at lunchtime and see what they say too after getting that email but I guess they are not going to recommend I still go on holiday are they


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you know we have good things happen and then lots of upsetting things, why can't life be a nice straight line so you know where we stand, I hate the fact all this tx is out of my control as I am a bit of a control freak    God listen to me going on......  So fed up!!

How are you Katie?  And Vikki how are you hun where are you with tx?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

*lou*TX coming along nicely got 8 days till my ice babies are put in  they work cos like you i hate all this ,really not looking forward to doing this all again xx
*katie* how are you hun x??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

God I am so thick it says that on your signature   Vikki, I wish you all the best of luck for it hun.

Katie - you go and enjoy yourself girl, you deserve a good night out


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

*katie * FET booked for friday next week hun but got a scan on tuesday to make it a surebee 
vikxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

to quiet im so bored today its unreal


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

katie you on ********?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi All,

  Just a quick on as i'm off out for dinner. 
  Louise i am sorry to hear that you cannot start on this AF   This tx-ing never seems straight forward at all! I am like yourself and think "if its gonna happen it will". You say about not cancelling your holiday and to be honest i don't really see why you should. What happens to all these ladies to go abroad for treatment? They have to fly home in very early stages, But i guess its personal choice and only up to you what you decide. I'm sure if you want to delay your treatment then you could start straight away the following month after a nice holiday.

Hope everyone else is ok. x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Watn we have decided we are going to go ahead next month as long as the clinic get their   in gear and still go on holiday after everything that has been going on we need that holiday more than ever....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi katie, I know how you feel it was like that yesterday in our office..  Feel   just printed out the service books for funeral on Monday and they have Pat's photo on the front, but on a good note I have the office to myself today and have just put the radio on to brighten up my day, I am dreading Monday not sure how we are going to make it through.  How are you besides freezing?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Katie, it is at 12noon, we are going to see Pat tomorrow in the chapel of rest I so hope they have done a good job with makeup etc


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No don't worry I have been through it before with 2 friends and so I kind of know what to expect, just worried about how DH and MIL are going to be.  Thanks for the kind words, lets talk about something different now lighten the mood on here


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes come on get it off your chest what has she done?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh god, how irritating, you do well to keep your calm, she can't just scream in a place of work is she mad


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry it short an sweet ladies..... But I hope your all well!!! I am sooooooo p*ssed off... Been to the gym, everyday this week... and guess what I have put ON 5lb!!!! Can you F***ing believe... I thought I had been so good... I have either eaten loads of crap... which I havent!!! Built up muscle in a week... I dont think so! Or AF will arrive very soon! I am hoping she arrives and the 5lb disappears!       

God I am depressed now!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Natalie sorry to hear that, but as Katie says should go when AF shows up.  I know what you mean though when your really good and don't loose but gain  

Katie - can't you pull her to one side and tell her


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

- if her performance is crap get rid hun


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You sounds like my Manager lets me do what I want as long as I get my work done she is not bothered.  Definately performance plan   bet she will shut up then


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You go girl, give her something to think about this weekend hey...

Well the weather is so pants here I was hoping to paint the walls in my garden tomorrow afternoon/evening but doesn't look like that will happen


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

It is raining here hun.  Is it this weekend your painting the town red?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry i thought it was this week, have you got yourself a new outfit?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How lovely...  Having them tinted?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How fab, oh I love Jordan read all her books and watch all her tv programs, brb got a quick meeting with a Director


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi girls
        i like jordan too, watch her on a thurs nite and i've read her books also her fiction ones aswell she's really nice alot of people i know don't like her  .
i have my eyelashes tinted.
                      luv mariexx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks ladies....

Katie... That women sounds a right handful.... I didnt even know you could extended you eyelashes!? I bet there going to look fab. I have very long eyelashes... But they are blonde... So you can only see them when I wear mascara! Hence why I only ever go to the gym with out it! What are you going to wear next Friday?

Lou... How are you doing... Good to see your going for it hun. I think its up to you.. I know they say dont fly so early but plenty of women do it! Sometimes you can be to careful.

Anyone tried the YSL false affect lashes?? I see it on Gok's How to look good naked.. And went out a bought some... Never ever looked back... its FAB! Bit exspecive.. Well it is for me, as I normall only pay about £6 for my one from boots. I now wear he YSL one for nights out... and Clinic pretty lashes everyday... What do you all use... I love clinic, thats my normal cosmetic. 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

The YSL one is £20 too.... But I cant compare it to dior... Never tried them... Well only in lip gloss I should say. My sister swears by benefit make up.. spends a fortune on it! But it worth it, I borrowed her bad girl lashes when we were going out.. I was very impressed. 

I am good, dreading starting all the injections... It not the injecting that is bothering me its the side affects... I suffered big time last time... DH wanted to move out my moods were so bad LOL!!

Skinny jeans! I love them, Never worn them mind you!!! You cant when you have big old chucky legs like mine! LOL! Your going to look amazing!

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL Katie.... They might not look huge but my legs feel massive... So never even gone near a pair of skinny jeans!

Ladies... Nades was due to test on the 16th of May... I havent seen her here for ages, so looked at her profile.. and she tested and got a BFN.  

I am so so sorry hun, my heart is with you and Dh at this horrible time.... It does get easier in time hun, just rest and stay strong.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

So sorry Nades       

Natalie I also love skinny jeans but on skinny legs and mine rear end would never squeeze in a pair


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL Lou... My DH always says I am built for comfort not speed!   I wont even try them on as I know I wont get in them!

Oh well, maybe one day in the future after we have had our twins... and lost all the weight! Or maybe a bit of lipo! LOL!

xx


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey All!

I'm doing egg share/IVF. I'm on the microgynon at the mo! Take last pill on June 2/3rd. Starting the Buserelin on 30th May! And first baseline scan on 13th June (day before my 30th!!)  Not worried about the actual jabs as I don't mind needles!?    Bit worried about the side effects though as I've just been on a diet and lost 2 stone and now part of me doesn't wanna be looking all bloated and fat when I'm not even carrying a baby yet lol! Looking forward but its all a bit scary. Worried that I'll produce enough eggs....worried that they'll fertilise....worried about EC etc etc etc etc lol! I'm currently on Metformin 1500mg and hoping it's helping with my PCO. According to all my tests I do already ovulate etc normally though!? 
good Luck to you all and look forward to your stories/journeys.

Love Lou xx


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Katie,

Yep...first IVF after ttc for over two years with known donor sperm!  

xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

You got here Lou17.... I will call you that because I dont want to get comfused! LOL Doesnt take alot for me! 

So you are using donor sperm?? Whats the reason behind that.. and when you say known donor.... Is he a friend.. Sorry to be a bit thick, but not sure how it works?  

Good luck
Natalie xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie... Just seen your post on the 'meetup september 08' thread.. Are you going?


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL    I'm in a same sex relationship so donor sperm is our only option I'm afraid....seeing as my gf seems to be shooting blanks even though we keep trying!!   

When you say this is your first ICSI why have you opted for the ICSI instead of normal IVF if you don't mind me asking?! My clinic have been trying to push me into choosing this as it gives better results although from my research it actually doesn't!? If there's no male factor infertlity problem then according to reports there's absolutely no need for ICSI. I'm still trying to decide whether to choose it or not!! 

Lou (17!) xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG      Lou, I didnt relise.... LOL!!! Keep trying hun you never know....    

I just did the IVF with my last cycle... I got 7 eggs... I was on a very low does of stims... and on the day DH sperm was fantastic.. But only 3 fertlised.. So that was CRAP! Anyway that resulted in 1 embie... The other 2 died before ET   So this time we are having ICSI... To hopfully get more embies. I feel much more comfortable about ICSI.. But for ICSI you have to have mature eggs and there is a risk of damaging the eggs when trying ICSI... Everything has risks.. My thougts are, we know that IVF is not a choice this time, as we risk have fewer eggs (because of sharing) and less to fertlise.... IVF is a gamble for us. 

I would go for ICSI. If we did last time all 7 might of fertilised.. But you never know! 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah it is! I'm assuming ya mean like take my gf's eggs for example, then fertilise with some donor sperm, then put them into me?! Yeah it is legal but VERY VERY expensive!! So in effect she would be egg sharing but the recipient would be me and I'd be carrying my partner's baby right!?   Oh god it's all so confusing my head hurts lol. But yeah I know it's possible either way round but very involved!!
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie.... With your friend... If its her eggs, and 'donor' sperm and the resulting embryos are transfered in her girlfriend... If a pregnancy comes of that, then the women giving birth would be the mother by law... And her girlfriend whos egg was used would have no rights over the baby... She would have to go to court before the baby is born and get a parenting order, but then I surpose the would take the parenting rights off the birth mother. Or she could adopt the child after birth. 

It goes the same with us.. We are donating eggs, and even though the baby will be geneticly ours... We have no rights as the women giving birth is the mother not us.

Does that make sence??

Natalie xxxx


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

No! It's a donor through the clinic! It's really hard and we haven't even chosen who we want yet!! You only get basic characteristics so we're still not sure which one to go for! It's a bit of a gamble really!  

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I bet thats tuff Lou!!! When do you have to chose? Do you get a profile on each man...


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahhh thank you! Well...yeah that's what I'm trying to convince myself of! In a way I'd rather not have to choice A B or C as I really don't have a clue and for all I know they could look like the back end of a bus and be really nasty people!!? Although the clinic thinks they are good looking and nice!!? Well everyone's opinion is different though! But at the end of the day I guess it really doesn't matter you're right as long as he/she is healthy!  

Good Luck with your treatment. What stage are you at?

Lou xx


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

You get a profile but all it says is eye colour, hair colour, height, build, religion, interests, blood group!! That's all! Not very helpful eh!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Right girls I am off now!!!

Have a lovely evening, I am off to get my hair done... It looks terrible.

Nice chatting Lou.

Take care Ladies Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes that's right. I'm egg sharing too. I'll try not to worry about it then and maybe we'll just pick one from a hat lol!

I'm off too now ladies. Have a great weekend both of you and keep me updated! Nice chatting.

Take care.  

Lou xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
      Missed you all again today   I've been scrubbing 3 toilets & desperatley trying to get some of that mountain of ironing done..Great hey!  

Lou - Welcome Hun. Good Luck on your tx, I hope it goes really well     for you.

Natalie/katie - I use that YSL Mascrara & YSL Touche eclat! I do not leave my bedroom under any circumstances without some Touche eclat round my eye's with me being low on iron my eyes always look like i have massive dark circles & when you put that on NOTHING!  

I am a real Make-up fanatic, I Love Debenhams counters, & boots for the benefit Range - Hoola, High Beam & Lip and Cheek Tint   Dior Eye shadows & Estee Lauder foundation & of course Juicy Tubes! It all is very exspensive but believe me when i say i have tried EVERYTHING & All those i mentioned last way longer then anything else.

Nades - i'm sorry to hear of your negative outcome, I hope you are okay.  

Louise - Glad that you are going ahead eitherway. (not long now hun)

Hello, to everyone else 
xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home ladies this way: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140877.0

Rosie. xxx


----------

